# I hate matte black bikes



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

Yep, it's true. I've never been one who is very concerned with the aesthetics of my bike. Bright green or orange or yellow....fine with me. I had Gary Fisher HiFi Deluxe in some hideous light gray-blue with a white rear triangle...didn't care. Pink bike? Army green? Purple? Brown? Bring it on. 

But man do I hate matte black bikes. Not only are they just ugly, matte black is the phone-it-in color of choice. No effort put into it all all. Lowest-common-denominator, troglodyte-level, cheap-as-possible finish on a machine that is supposed to represent a solid engineering and design effort. Fully murdered-out in matte black components makes it that much worse. Then it gets glossy and greasy-looking where stuff rubs. Hate, hate, hate. Had one, and although I was going to sell it anyway the biggest relief was being rid of that malignant finish. Ironically, I'm perfectly okay with gloss black. 

Anyone else just really passionately hate matte black or am I completely mental?


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

BadgerOne said:


> Yep, it's true. I've never been one who is very concerned with the aesthetics of my bike. Bright green or orange or yellow....fine with me. I had Gary Fisher HiFi Deluxe in some hideous light gray-blue with a white rear triangle...didn't care. Pink bike? Army green? Purple? Brown? Bring it on.
> 
> But man do I hate matte black bikes. Not only are they just ugly, matte black is the phone-it-in color of choice. No effort put into it all all. Lowest-common-denominator, troglodyte-level, cheap-as-possible finish on a machine that is supposed to represent a solid engineering and design effort. Fully murdered-out in matte black components makes it that much worse. Then it gets glossy and greasy-looking where stuff rubs. Hate, hate, hate. Had one, and although I was going to sell it anyway the biggest relief was being rid of that malignant finish. Ironically, I'm perfectly okay with gloss black.
> 
> Anyone else just really passionately hate matte black or am I completely mental?


The matte black movement started as a 'stealth, clean finish' type of thing, then it bandwaggoned. I am with you Man. Sure, geometry and components make the bike, but colour is icing! Gloss black with accents I love, but straight matte just doesn't do it. 
(Oh and root beer. Trek had a root beer colour a few years back, eeww, that was ugly)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

No. And no.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Certainly better than "bile yellow".


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

I don't care what color they are as long as they have some dirt on them. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Try working on a matte white bike with Magura brakes. The blue stuff really gets on everything.

I once painted my BMX frame with chalkboard paint. It looked cool for a while, but if your friends find some chalk, be prepared to ride a bike with penises drawn all over it.


----------



## slowpoker (Jun 4, 2008)

mack_turtle said:


> Try working on a matte white bike with Magura brakes. The blue stuff really gets on everything.
> 
> I once painted my BMX frame with chalkboard paint. It looked cool for a while, but if your friends find some chalk, be prepared to ride a bike with penises drawn all over it.


:lol:


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

(that's some weird temporary cable setup I was using in the picture, kinda crazy looking).


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

^^ Damn my eyes!!!


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

I don't hate matte black bikes but the finish sure is boring.


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

only reason I dont like the look is thats how stolen bikes look. someone steals a high end bike, matte black paint and what bike... 

or like when drifting was getting started. everyone rattle canned their cars because they kept crashing into things. new panel. matte or flat black and good as new.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

azimiut said:


> only reason I dont like the look is thats how stolen bikes look.


I thought the same.


----------



## chancellor (Aug 26, 2007)

To each his own. Here is my "stolen" bike. Love the color.


----------



## GeoDon (Jul 10, 2017)

Matte black is kinda lazy when thinking aesthetics or graphics.

But that powder blue! Ugh, can't do it.

Matte Black for life over that powder blue!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Matte black is boring, but hardly hate-worthy.

I like COLOR! And yes, I have a light blue bike (Smokey Blue Robinson 2014 Salsa Vaya).

Matte white really bothers me, too. I worked in a shop for awhile that had some bikes that came in matte white. That finish picks up scuffs and marks from everything. And cleaning it off sucks. Our usual polishing procedure did nothing for it (basically just cleaning off dust and the occasional tire scuff with some Pedro's Bike Lust). What did work was the much more expensive White Lightning Clean Streak that was usually reserved for especially nasty drivetrains.

What I dislike most, though, it when a bike manufacturer puts garish designs or color patterns on a bike. I would take a solid matte black frame over something like this any day. In fact, I'd take a solid of nearly any color over some ugly color patterns.


----------



## EricTheDood (Sep 22, 2017)

BadgerOne said:


> Anyone else just really passionately hate matte black or am I completely mental?


"Passionately hating" a color suggests it's time to reevaluate your priorities.


----------



## splitendz (Nov 13, 2015)

Not my cup of tea either. Only way I like matte black is if it has graphics that pop (bright green, yellow, etc)


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

I like the most obnoxious colors available


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

I really dig the raw finish on my riot and balance. Reminds me of my bmx days in the 80s.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Worst think I found with a matte black anodised bike was trying to keep it looking clean.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

the_joe said:


> I like the most obnoxious colors available


Me too. Loud and proud, baby.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I balance out my all-black-matte bike with these:
(hand painted the pivot rims and somehow matched the paint)


























Oops, how'd this get in here?!


----------



## chancellor (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow, the last one looks gorgeous!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Though I don't take color into consideration when I buy bikes, I almost always gravitate toward subtle (boring) colors. Most of my bikes have been white, gray, brown, gloss black, or naked titanium. My fatbike is the first matte black bike I've owned, and I could take it or leave it.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

Black is 100x better than any of those rediculous colors you named off.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Love black. I can accessorize with any flavor Gatorade, and change up my color scheme at will. 















Had to go a little brighter with the new bike, but only because it doesn't have room for a bottle inside the front triangle:skep:


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

I just find the all black ones boring. Matte black with a few spots of color looks good.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

This thread is so black and white.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Better than Smell The Glove.


----------



## Bacon Fat (Mar 11, 2016)

Most bikes these days look like they should be in a gay parade.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Jayem said:


> View attachment 1164432
> View attachment 1164433
> (that's some weird temporary cable setup I was using in the picture, kinda crazy looking).


Is that poison oak???


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Either matte black on carbon bikes, or brushed aluminum should be standard choices.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

splitendz said:


> Not my cup of tea either. Only way I like matte black is if it has graphics that pop (bright green, yellow, etc)


I hated the matte black with neon colors that was popular a few years ago, though must not have been too popular as thankfully that trend didn't last too long. I also didn't like the brand name on the underside of the downtube, looked like someone f'ed up.

And I'd rather have a cup of coffee.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Matte black is where its at. Just make sure you pick
a nice trim color - I like red.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

Matte carbon is 1/2 lb lighter than a painted bike. Thats one reason I like mine.


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

alexbn921 said:


> Matte carbon is 1/2 lb lighter than a painted bike. Thats one reason I like mine.
> View attachment 1164521


If it's carbon look, OK. 
I don't like matte anything really.

But, if it's the raw carbon, dull coated, I'll accept that.

Needs a lot more orange.


----------



## Grassington (Jun 24, 2017)

I'm with Henry Ford on this one (colour schemes that is, not the rabid hatred of the Jewish race). Matt black is my preferred colour choice. Second Best Winter Bike was gloss black aluminium, which has now weathered to a nice matt black. Best Summer Bike is a matt clear coat over carbon. Nice.

I would also accept matt khaki, or matt fractal camo. I don't want my bike colour to clash with the trail.


----------



## Len Baird (Aug 1, 2017)

Matte black bikes hate you.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Matte black bikes matter.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

BadgerOne said:


> Ironically, I'm perfectly okay with gloss black.
> 
> Anyone else just really passionately hate matte black or am I completely mental?


Clearly you've been scarred. Ultimately, you need something more important to worry about.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I noticed a lot of opinionated posts in this thread. Either you like a color / scheme or you don’t. Pushing your color taste or crucifying others for theirs, really! What decade are we in again?


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

Matte frame is ok, but then you've got to spice it up with some colorized parts. For example:









I actually _love _how the all-grey frame lets me play with purple accents.

BTW, that's my commuter bike that I don't normally take on mountain-bike trails, but I figured since the trail was "paved" ... .


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

Bacon Fat said:


> Most bikes these days look like they should be in a gay parade.


'Especially Giant bikes. Have you seen the color schemes on them? I wouldn't own one. My car would buck if I tried mounting one on the carrier.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

Grassington said:


> I'm with Henry Ford on this one


Yet they still made the model T in other colors.

On the subject of cars, it's weird for me to see all these 'murdered out' black matte/satin bikes since that craze ended in sports cars like 5 years ago.


----------



## builtupbowtie (Feb 8, 2011)

Black bikes matter!


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Who is Matt Black? Do you mean Matt LeBlanc from Friends? Why would you hate his bikes? Seems silly to me.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Well..no black for this guy! I have a thing for Orange


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

JonathanGennick said:


> Matte frame is ok, but then you've got to spice it up with some colorized parts. For example:
> 
> I actually _love _how the all-grey frame lets me play with purple accents.
> 
> BTW, that's my commuter bike that I don't normally take on mountain-bike trails, but I figured since the trail was "paved" ... .


Badass trail!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Finch Platte said:


> Is that poison oak???


We don't have poison oak, so no. We have cow-parsnip instead (not in picture). It itches like crazy, and then turns your skin purple for 3 months. There isn't a lot of info on it, but the reactions are just as bad, if not worse in some ways, than PO.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chancellor said:


> Wow, the last one looks gorgeous!


A bike? Women look georgeous, a bike looks sweet. For about a minute and then the next year rolls around. Things change and it's out dated. A georgeous woman just gets better with every year.


----------



## JonnyB76 (Nov 13, 2009)

This, is Sweet, but I admit I wish it was blue!









Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## WarMachine1804 (Oct 10, 2017)

Well i love matte black on vehicles and bikes depending on the design. I hate them scratches though

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Grassington (Jun 24, 2017)

Gasp4Air said:


> Who is Matt Black? Do you mean Matt LeBlanc from Friends? Why would you hate his bikes? Seems silly to me.


He's Jack Black's less famous younger brother. See also Chip Hitler:









Matt as a paint finish is the UK spelling, though it is sometimes spelled "matte" in the UK too because it looks a bit French, and that's classy innit. According to a quick google, "mat" is also an alternative US spelling. Anyhoo, didn't someone invent the mattest blackest paint ever a couple of years back, so black that it absorbed all but a tiny, tiny percentage of the light that strikes it, and very useful for lens assemblies and suchlike where stray light has to be kept to a minimum? I want a bike painted in that colour, it would look like a bike-shaped void in the universe.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Grassington said:


> He's Jack Black's less famous younger brother. See also Chip Hitler:
> 
> View attachment 1164631
> 
> ...


Time Out, I've seen this post before...


----------



## Shadow4eva (Jul 11, 2017)

Grassington said:


> nyhoo, didn't someone invent the mattest blackest paint ever a couple of years back, so black that it absorbed all but a tiny, tiny percentage of the light that strikes it, and very useful for lens assemblies and suchlike where stray light has to be kept to a minimum? I want a bike painted in that colour, it would look like a bike-shaped void in the universe.


You Sir, are a devil! A black hole bike sounds like the bomb, +1 for you!!

Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I feel bullied just because I have a matte
black bike.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

chancellor said:


> To each his own. Here is my "stolen" bike. Love the color.
> 
> View attachment 1164437


It appears you're on the tall side, and I see the dropper post, but day ham son how do you not OTB often with that seat->bar height setup!?! :0


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

John Kuhl said:


> I feel bullied just because I have a matte
> black bike.


Imagine how Mat Black feels.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ poor guy.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

John Kuhl said:


> ^ poor guy.


Probably end up in therapy over this.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

John Kuhl said:


> I feel bullied just because I have a matte
> black bike.


----------



## xcandrew (Dec 30, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> A bike? Women look georgeous, a bike looks sweet. For about a minute and then the next year rolls around. Things change and it's out dated. A georgeous woman just gets better with every year.


I hope your woman doesn't look georgeous:


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Love my matte black bike.


----------



## chancellor (Aug 26, 2007)

Riding like a wimp helped me so far. Seriously, learning to riding downhill has been a challenge.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Black bikes (currently matte black Canfield Balance) is how I roll. The colour does not clash with my wardrobe


----------



## LaXCarp (Jul 19, 2008)

I'll stick to my black frame while everyone else looks like a pile of skittle barf. We'll look back on this time one day like we look back on the 80s.


----------



## Engineer90 (Apr 10, 2015)

OP, time to gouge your eyes out! :ciappa::lol:


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

LaXCarp said:


> I'll stick to my black frame while everyone else looks like a pile of skittle barf. We'll look back on this time one day like we look back on the 80s.


Bikes will look like this?


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Mental. So I can rattle can your bike purple and pink all over? Tires and rims too? Awesome.


----------



## karst_runner (May 17, 2017)

Matte black on carbon is 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Grassington said:


> He's Jack Black's less famous younger brother. See also Chip Hitler:
> 
> View attachment 1164631
> 
> ...


Love the MST3K


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> The colour does not clash with my wardrobe


Now we get to the heart of the matter. I see some of these jokers looking like they're trying out for a gig as a rodeo clown, and have no desire to follow suit.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

How about flat black with gloss clear, gray logos and red badge, ring, spacers, clamp and pedals?


----------



## CaptDan (Jun 26, 2013)

...with apologies to troglodytes everywhere.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Grassington said:


> ... it would look like a bike-shaped void in the universe.


Cool. Kind of like having a frame made out of anti-matter. Maybe that's the next big thing in frame materials?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Gasp4Air said:


> Cool. Kind of like having a frame made out of anti-matter. Maybe that's the next big thing in frame materials?


Woah, I think we're on the verge of a scientific breakthrough - I hate matte black bikes = anti-matte black bikes = antimatter bikes! Anyone know Stephen Hawkins number?


----------



## Conspearasea (Sep 4, 2011)

More viewing "dis"pleasure!

My back up xc rig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Conspearasea said:


> View attachment 1164782
> 
> 
> More viewing "dis"pleasure!
> ...


I'm calling party foul. Is that a white water bottle I'm seeing?


----------



## Conspearasea (Sep 4, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I'm calling party foul. Is that a white water bottle I'm seeing?
> 
> View attachment 1164819


Oh man I need that! I hope it's matte black

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Lol ^


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

And for the ultimate in matte black devotion, fill it with Desante Matte Black designer water










Send from my keyboard using Peckatalk


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Matte black bikes matter, dawgs.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

OP: Please Change the title of this thread to: "Post up pics of your Matte Black Bike!!"

Thank you.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Is "jet black" the same as "matte black"?


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

jcd46 said:


> Is "jet black" the same as "matte black"?


Jet black is faster.


----------



## chancellor (Aug 26, 2007)

The one on the right.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

I wanted this color so bad, but it came with the ****-mano groupset and I wasn't gonna have that, so silver it was!


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Black is not a color, it's the absence of visible light.


----------



## LaXCarp (Jul 19, 2008)

Cornfield said:


> Black is not a color, it's the absence of visible light.


Its actually the absorption of visible light, so really it is the most colorful of colors.


----------



## thedrizzle (Feb 17, 2012)

Best colourway.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

LaXCarp said:


> Its actually the absorption of visible light, so really it is the most colorful of colors.


It can be both, I think.

And I do believe the reason black is so hot in the sun is from it absorbing all the colors, no?


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

It's official, this is the stupid thread of the week.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

My favorite bike of all time is my '01 anodized black Homegrown. A few red accents and it's just dead sexy.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Cornfield said:


> Matte black bikes matter.


I agree! It's so dangerous to marginalize based solely on a bike's color. It was born that color, dammit.


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

*OneSpeed* said:


> It's official, this is the stupid thread of the week.


Winner!


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

EricTheDood said:


> "Passionately hating" a color suggests it's time to reevaluate your priorities.


Ooh ooh ooh! I only came here for the collective knowledge, passion, and hate. I get free life coaching and psych evals too? I love this place! Let me get some popcorn, this is gonna be good....

For what it's worth, I have thing a for black women, who are generally matte in appearance.


----------



## alexdi (Jun 25, 2016)

Bare alloy is pretty hot. So are blue accents. The yellows seem to look better in person than they photograph. 

Matte black looks like they forgot to paint it.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Cornfield said:


> Black is not a color, it's the absence of visible light.


All my bikes are black at night with the lights off. I've checked.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

BadgerOne said:


> Yep, it's true. I've never been one who is very concerned with the aesthetics of my bike. Bright green or orange or yellow....fine with me. I had Gary Fisher HiFi Deluxe in some hideous light gray-blue with a white rear triangle...didn't care. Pink bike? Army green? Purple? Brown? Bring it on.
> 
> But man do I hate matte black bikes. Not only are they just ugly, matte black is the phone-it-in color of choice. No effort put into it all all. Lowest-common-denominator, troglodyte-level, cheap-as-possible finish on a machine that is supposed to represent a solid engineering and design effort. Fully murdered-out in matte black components makes it that much worse. Then it gets glossy and greasy-looking where stuff rubs. Hate, hate, hate. Had one, and although I was going to sell it anyway the biggest relief was being rid of that malignant finish. Ironically, I'm perfectly okay with gloss black.
> 
> Anyone else just really passionately hate matte black or am I completely mental?


I'd suggest that you not buy a matte black bike, then.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*OneSpeed* said:


> It's official, this is the stupid thread of the week.


^^Yep^^ nm


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

chazpat said:


> All my bikes are black at night with the lights off. I've checked.


Yah, so is all my food after I close the refrigerator door.

I wonder if the OP likes light matte black?


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

Mine has a hint of orange. But I'd be just as happy with straight black. I think a bike looks worse with 20 different shades of a colour trying to match.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Cornfield said:


> Yah, so is all my food after I close the refrigerator door.


And how would you know this, Mr Korn? I don't think there is room for you in there and don't give me that video camera BS.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

chazpat said:


> And how would you know this, Mr Korn? I don't think there is room for you in there and don't give me that video camera BS.


I can see thru refrigerator doors, it's my special power. I save a lot of money on electricity annually since I don't have to stand in front of the fridge with the door open all the time.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

I h8 honey badgerz...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chazpat said:


> And how would you know this, Mr Korn? I don't think there is room for you in there and don't give me that video camera BS.


He has connections with the little people in charge of turning the lights out when the refrigerator door closes.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

J: said:


> I h8 honey badgerz...


----------



## Solo_man (Sep 12, 2017)

Matte black on a Carbon bike looks bad a..
Love the stealth look.


----------



## john5220 (Jan 1, 2014)

Its funny because I think gloss black is disgusting. 

Nothing sweeter than Matte Black and Matte Orange combo.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

john5220 said:


> Its funny because I think gloss black is disgusting.
> 
> Nothing sweeter than Matte Black and Matte Orange combo.


Actually if I chose a black bike, I would go for gloss, with red accents.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ great honey badger video. Or should I say great narration?


----------



## Weaponized (Oct 22, 2017)

I'm the opposite and absolutely hate "bling". Matte black suits me just fine. Looks like a stealth bomber.

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## john5220 (Jan 1, 2014)

yeah why would anyone like gloss paint? gloss attracts finger print and crap and it looks so bad. Matte looks mean and not only that but you can see how crazy good the quality is you can see the details in the paint job the difference is night and day, nothing comes anywhere near as good looking as matte paint


----------



## cadoretteboat (Aug 27, 2011)

I don't care, I'am color blind.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

Wasn't sure if someone would post it...change to h8 and put z to make sure :lol:

:cornut:hope for this site yet...


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

It's right up there w/ map of the forest and jeep bike


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I think there are a few cars where matte black looks good, but this is overdone. There are a few iconic ones like GT-R and SL65 Black, but a lot more that just look like bad primer.


----------



## scottcsc (Apr 9, 2013)

...


----------



## callmesb (Oct 14, 2013)

You've made me feel so ashamed of my choices. I can only dream of owning a machine as elegant and capable as a lime green Gary Fisher.


----------



## Weaponized (Oct 22, 2017)

Why don't we hate something truly useless... Like the Presta Valve

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

So much hate over others choices. What’s it really matter when you’re riding what color your bike is? I guess if you’re hanging out at the trailhead feeling cool about your bike color, it would matter. This is the kind of stuff elementary school kids worry about.


----------



## Colticus (Jun 10, 2016)

Im jealous of my wifes matte black bike.


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

How do you feel about semi-gloss black and semi-flat black?


----------



## Jason Liske (Feb 28, 2015)

*A Bit of Each*

I did bling this new Spark out with some extra color to combat the black. My kids call it the Christmas Bike


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

jcd46 said:


> Actually if I chose a black bike, I would go for gloss, with red accents.


My bike is gloss finish clear coat over black carbon with red accents. I find the color scheme "safe" and therefore boring, but the bike itself I like a lot. The next model bike down in the lineup had an awesome orange/blue "Gulf Porsche" color scheme that I _really_ wanted but in the end I chose the model that had the better components and frame.


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

Riding a Trek Fuel EX with some shiny black and some flat black. Like the bike, don't care for the paint scheme but I did not have a (reasonable$$$) choice.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Nat said:


> My bike is gloss finish clear coat over black carbon with red accents. I find the color scheme "safe" and therefore boring, but the bike itself I like a lot. The next model bike down in the lineup had an awesome orange/blue "Gulf Porsche" color scheme that I _really_ wanted but in the end I chose the model that had the better components and frame.


Nice! Santa Cruz? 

That's a dream car right there!


----------



## FoafInTX (Jan 3, 2014)

I find black bikes very boring. The black ones that look best are matte black with bright trim. If a black bike was really nice, I’d buy it, but prefer pretty much any other color. I have had a black bike.. Black with red trim is at the bottom of my favorite color combo. I like bright colors, but also natural colors. I have an ECR that is “MRE Green.” Some have said it is the ugliest color known to man. Nice and earthy to me. 

Colors are as much a personal choice as food and music. Everybody has seen a color combo that makes them say “yuk!” I have seen a very nice bike in gray and bright orange - reminds me of road construction- concrete and orange barrels! Mocking someone’s choice is about as mature as third graders making fun of the kid who likes vegetables.


----------



## roaringfork (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Yehl (Oct 30, 2017)

I don't have any specific colours I don't like. 

But I do occasionally question colour names! I remember when I was buying my first car the dealer pointed across the lot and told me he had what I was looking for in "gold" and I look up the lot and shake my head. Told him I didn't see it. 
"Right there, next to the blue van"
"... oh... the BROWN car?" 

Seriously, nothing wrong with the colour, but call it what it is!
I did not get the brown car. I got the red car. 

I am quite fond of a slate grey with colour accents myself. Red or blue. Or grey and black I can get behind. But then I get indecisive, and literally none of my stuff matches because I decide I like the blue helmet and the yellow top, and the purple shoes... 

I'm a clown car.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Yehl said:


> Seriously, nothing wrong with the colour, but call it what it is!


"Metallic Turd"








"Formerly shiny and now kind of matte clear coat over naked carbon"


----------



## Yehl (Oct 30, 2017)

sgltrak said:


> "Metallic Turd"


See, I can appreciate the accuracy. 
Also, I like that particular shade of turd. I feel like it would match my wisely chosen brown pants.


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

*OneSpeed* said:


> It's official, this is the stupid thread of the week.


----------



## just4thefunofit (Jul 16, 2017)

Bingo! How to get lost in the crowd? Get a matte black bike with matte black components.


----------



## just4thefunofit (Jul 16, 2017)

LaXCarp said:


> I'll stick to my black frame while everyone else looks like a pile of skittle barf. We'll look back on this time one day like we look back on the 80s.


Yeah like the hair do's.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

jcd46 said:


> Nice! Santa Cruz?
> 
> That's a dream car right there!


Damn right that's a dream car. I wish...

My bike is a Trek Remedy 9.8, similar to the black one in the magazine photo below. The Remedy 9 is in the blue/orange. I loved the color scheme but I had to go with the carbon frame and better components of the 9.8.


----------



## OG-Redman (Oct 9, 2013)

This thread is racist. Black matte bikes matter.


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

*Slightly Darker Matte Black*

Is it matte black, or slightly darker matte black?


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

I've had my matte black (and blue) Nomad since 2012 and still think it looks good. That being said, I am enjoying having a bright orange Hightower now and loved my root beer anodized Firebird


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I vote this the dumbest thread of 2017 so far. Wait, was this already voted on? We still have 59 days left in 2017, maybe we can out do ourselves.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I vote this the dumbest thread of 2017 so far. Wait, was this already voted on? *We still have 29 days left in 2017*, maybe we can out do ourselves.


Someone should get you a calendar for Christmas.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I vote this the dumbest thread of 2017 so far.


Not even in the same league as "How are midgets getting on in our sport?".


----------



## CWWalker (May 11, 2016)

chazpat said:


> I hated the matte black with neon colors that was popular a few years ago, though must not have been too popular as thankfully that trend didn't last too long. I also didn't like the brand name on the underside of the downtube, looked like someone f'ed up.
> 
> And I'd rather have a cup of coffee.


Man, you must really hate my bike then. Matte black, bright colors, and the brand is on the downtube as well. Didn't realize how "uncool" I was!


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Someone should get you a calendar for Christmas.


Crap, that's 23 days away, I haven't even started my Christmas shopping yet!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Someone should get you a calendar for Christmas.


:lol: I've got to stop posting before my morning coffee.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

J.B. Weld said:


> Not even in the same league as "How are midgets getting on in our sport?".


And where would that gem of a thread be located?


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> And where would that gem of a thread be located?


Check the recycle bin.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

The ebike subforum typically has threads that rate high in the worst of the week category. That section is a mess.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Mookie said:


> Check the recycle bin.


Ahhh. . all the good ones get canned.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> And where would that gem of a thread be located?


http://forums.mtbr.com/recycle-bin/how-midgets-getting-our-sport-1039029.html


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

J.B. Weld said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/recycle-bin/how-midgets-getting-our-sport-1039029.html


Ahh . . digging in, thanks.

Edit: Man, I must be getting old. I totally didn't remember that one until I opened it. The sad part is I've got numerous posts in there, granted most are "small" ones though.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Speaking of matte black women... yer Mom turns matte black when the lights go out.

I know. I checked. :ciappa:

-F


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

CWWalker said:


> Man, you must really hate my bike then. Matte black, bright colors, and the brand is on the downtube as well. Didn't realize how "uncool" I was!


No, not at all, I like your bike. I'm talking about the flat black bikes with swooshing sticker stripes/decals in neon pink and green all over the place (I'm sure I'm insulting someone's pride and joy so I'll go ahead and apologize now). The ones where it's all "I'm stealth flat black but wait, NEON: LOOK AT ME!" But if that's what someone else likes, great; I would just hesitate to buy one.

I have two orange bikes, one because that's what was available and one because that's how I had it powder coated.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

Not going to read the first page then...less there's 2018 cs protector pics!??


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## roaringfork (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## roaringfork (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## roaringfork (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## roaringfork (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## roaringfork (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## roaringfork (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## roaringfork (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## roaringfork (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## roaringfork (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## roaringfork (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ I'm assuming you are making a point?


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2017)

jcd46 said:


> ^^ I'm assuming you are making a point?


That would be assuming a lot.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

roaringfork said:


> View attachment 1165311


Does this one qualify as matte? Looks a bit too shiny.


----------



## roaringfork (Oct 23, 2014)

jcd46 said:


> ^^ I'm assuming you are making a point?


Nope. Just like this thread, my posts are pointless. Which ironically, is the point.


----------



## roaringfork (Oct 23, 2014)

sgltrak said:


> Does this one qualify as matte? Looks a bit too shiny.


Rumor has it the owner's name is Matte, so we're cool. But in case were not, here is another offering to the gods of matte black hate.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

roaringfork said:


> Rumor has it the owner's name is Matte, so we're cool. But in case were not, here is another offering to the gods of matte black hate.
> 
> View attachment 1165321


Belongs in the "I hate matte black mopeds" thread.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Somebody has an addiction. 

You guys do know that the color or lack of color on your bike does not the man make.


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> You guys do know that the color or lack of color on your bike does not the man make.


Im pretty sure its the headtube angle that does


----------



## RonSonic (Jan 8, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> You guys do know that the color or lack of color on your bike does not the man make.


You are so wrong. I remember when bikes were painted in awesome colors, the Radioactive Pineapple and Mating-Season Magenta, Toxic Lime and Putrescent Purple. The 90s were good times. I had a Klein, can't even tell you what colors that thing was, but if you closed your eyes after looking at it you could still see it for minutes.


----------



## roaringfork (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## roaringfork (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## roaringfork (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

roaringfork said:


> View attachment 1165344


Now that's a Man truck!


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Obvious a ****-ton of people don't agree since matte black bikes are probably the #1 color overall. If people would quit buying them, the companies would stop putting them on sales room floors.


----------



## roaringfork (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## roaringfork (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Real men ride matte black bikes.


----------



## roaringfork (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

We should open a Matte Black sub forum. Seems like a popular enough brand.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

k2rider1964 said:


> Obvious a ****-ton of people don't agree since matte black bikes are probably the #1 color overall. If people would quit buying them, the companies would stop putting them on sales room floors.


They'll keep making them because it's a safe color choice, kind of like white and silver cars. People mostly want to blend in rather than stand out.


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

Even a chump like me (the OP) just can't resist a killer buy on a new bike, even in sun-baked-dog-shite matte black (with prepubescent blue accents no less). I'll just ride it like I hate it. Yep, gonna have to eat hat. But I still like matte black women and you can't take that away from me.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Nat said:


> They'll keep making them because it's a safe color choice, kind of like white and silver cars. People mostly want to blend in rather than stand out.


Whatever the reason, people are buying them. I like colorful bikes but only buy white vehicles because I like them. Hasn't nothing to do with blending in.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

I purchased a matte black bike only because the model I wanted only came in matte black.


----------



## GeorgesBike (Sep 28, 2017)

I love my matte/glossy black bike.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> We should open a Matte Black sub forum. Seems like a popular enough brand.


Somehow the 2nd dumbest thread of 2017 gets 11,000 hits in one week. WTF. Quick, someone say something offensive so this one gets locked and we can get back to arguing about which is the best wheel size.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Somehow the 2nd dumbest thread of 2017 gets 11,000 hits in one week. WTF. Quick, someone say something offensive so this one gets locked and we can get back to arguing about which is the best wheel size.


This one hit FB the other day, maybe why?


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2017)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Somehow the 2nd dumbest thread of 2017 gets 11,000 hits in one week. WTF. Quick, someone say something offensive so this one gets locked and we can get back to arguing about which is the best wheel size.


 I got it. Matte Black Fire Extinguisher secured to my Bayonet Mount with an Awesome Strap and a Quick Release Toothbrush.

Shark jumped. Time to move on.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Somehow the 2nd dumbest thread of 2017 gets 11,000 hits in one week. WTF. Quick, someone say something offensive so this one gets locked and we can get back to arguing about which is the best wheel size.


Change the thread title to: I date matte black women


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2017)

Oops


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Somehow the 2nd dumbest thread of 2017 gets 11,000 hits in one week. WTF. Quick, someone say something offensive so this one gets locked and we can get back to arguing about which is the best wheel size for a dropper post.


Yeah, fixed that for ya.


----------



## GeoDon (Jul 10, 2017)

I unsubscribed almost a week ago and just now read what has gone in since then. 

Pretty much justified my actions.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cornfield said:


> Change the thread title to: I date matte black women


I prefer glossy black women...with red tones...

Maybe that will do it?


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

jcd46 said:


> I prefer glossy black women...with red tones...
> 
> Maybe that will do it?


They all look good with a little dirt on 'em.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cornfield said:


> They all look good with a little dirt on 'em.


True that! Lol


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Somehow the 2nd dumbest thread of 2017 gets 11,000 hits in one week. WTF. Quick, someone say something offensive so this one gets locked and we can get back to arguing about which is the best wheel size.


Remind me again what the #1 dumbest thread of 2017 was? I'm thinking the one where the guy wanted tube manufacturers to make really heavy, super thick tubes to use in tubeless set-ups.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chazpat said:


> Remind me again what the #1 dumbest thread of 2017 was? I'm thinking the one where the guy wanted tube manufacturers to make really heavy, super thick tubes to use in tubeless set-ups.


Let's not diminish the quality of the "Jeep Bike Build" thread" Or, "The Whole Forest" thread. Or, "The Awesome Strap" thread.

Here's one: http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/jeep-bike-build-776332.html


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I thought it was the midget thread?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Let's not diminish the quality of "The Jeep thread" Or, "The Whole Forest" thread. Or, "The Awesome Strap" thread.


I'm just talking 2017, not the decade. Tubes for tubeless didn't have much in the way of legs, fizzled out pretty quickly after a bunch of "wtfs?" It will never be a classic.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chazpat said:


> I'm just talking 2017, not the decade. Tubes for tubeless didn't have much in the way of legs, fizzled out pretty quickly after a bunch of "wtfs?" It will never be a classic.


LOL, I'm all about the decade. Go up and read the Jeep Bike Build thread for a laugh or two. I edited in a link up there ^ for ya.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

^ lol, I have read thru it before but forgot all about that one. Man, some people are stubborn.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

chazpat said:


> Remind me again what the #1 dumbest thread of 2017 was?


You mean aside from every thread that Picard started?


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

yeah they suck


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)




----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Just out doing matte black bike stuff this morning in the 20°F temps...


----------



## Prophet Julio (May 8, 2008)

Some more love... Even the rims are matte black!


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

roaringfork said:


> View attachment 1165343


How on earth did no one make a comment about this?


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

bbarry404 said:


> How on earth did no one make a comment about this?


Here's a comment: Meh


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

bbarry404 said:


> How on earth did no one make a comment about this?


Mehhh^2

Is there something special about it?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Nat said:


> Mehhh^2
> 
> Is there something special about it?


I think he means laughing at it (?)

Damn, I was actually waaaaay ahead of the curve on this one. When I was in middle school, I spray painted my gold Sears Spyder (I'm thinking that's what it was) flat black, aka matte black, after taking the fenders and chain guard off. This was in the '70s. What took you guys so long?


----------



## karst_runner (May 17, 2017)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2017)

jcd46 said:


> Well..no black for this guy! I have a thing for Orange


as do i, atleast two of us have taste.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Alright, whoever bumped this thing should be taken out back and beaten. Can we all agree to just let this one die, please.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Alright, whoever bumped this thing should be taken out back and beaten. Can we all agree to just let this one die, please.


Agreed!

Ooops!


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Get in line...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

www.matteblackbikes.com


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cornfield said:


> Get in line...


Love that movie! Dumb AF but some good laughs.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Alright, whoever bumped this thing should be taken out back and beaten. Can we all agree to just let this one die, please.


Yeah nice try. Good idea but my knee jerk reaction is that it's not going to work.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Alright, whoever bumped this thing should be taken out back and beaten. Can we all agree to just let this one die, please.





*OneSpeed* said:


> Yeah nice try. Good idea but my knee jerk reaction is that it's not going to work.


Did you just talk to yourself?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Did you just talk to yourself?


That's a play out of your playbook, DJ!


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

^^Yup, that's a textbook DJ move all right!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2017)

chazpat said:


> That's a play out of your playbook, DJ!





Mookie said:


> ^^Yup, that's a textbook DJ move all right!


ditto.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chazpat said:


> That's a play out of your playbook, DJ!





Mookie said:


> ^^Yup, that's a textbook DJ move all right!





nvphatty said:


> ditto.


That's my move.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

I really don't care for black bikes but I spend my money how I like and on what I like so I am not one to tell someone else how or what they should spend their money on.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

natas1321 said:


> I really don't care for black bikes but I spend my money how I like and on what I like so I am not one to tell someone else how or what they should spend their money on.


Welcome to the other halfs opinion in this thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## OldManBiker (Nov 5, 2016)

davez26 said:


> The matte black movement started as a 'stealth, clean finish' type of thing, then it bandwaggoned. I am with you Man. Sure, geometry and components make the bike, but colour is icing! Gloss black with accents I love, but straight matte just doesn't do it.
> (Oh and root beer. Trek had a root beer colour a few years back, eeww, that was ugly)
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


You're totally MENTAL


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

OldManBiker said:


> You're totally MENTAL


^ Voted best post of 11-10-2017.


----------

